# The WMAA Remy Presas 15 year Remembrance & Reunion Camp



## James Miller (Apr 14, 2016)

Instructors:
GM "Datu Tim" Hartman
Master Rich Parsons
PG Chad Dulin
PG Craig Mason
Guro Thomas Sam Wolf

Guest instructors:
Dakilang Guro Jeff Espinous
Guro Tye W Botting

For more information follow this link.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 17, 2016)

For anyone coming to the camp, I'll be there on Saturday shooting portraits.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 18, 2016)

Bob, does great work .


----------

